# PB12-NSD On Its Way



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I ordered a PB12-NSD Tuesday. It's on time and scheduled to arrive tomorrow (Friday). I'm impressed!

Deciding on a subwoofer for our dedicated HT that's under construction has been a long and tortuous journey. I've been all over the map, from considering retail subs to DIY.

I had settled on a DIY using a Rhythmik 15" servo. The problem is I'm doing the HT construction and this would just add to my task load. For ~$100 more than the raw driver and amp, I could get a PB12-NSD. That tipped the scales and I ordered. 

As soon as I get it, I'll post impressions. I'll get some of the obligatory comments out of the way now:
Wow! It's big! It's heavy!

Doug


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Looking forward to your impressions on the SVS Doug....thanks for taking care of the 'obligatories' up front!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats Doug... and I also look forward to your impressions. :T


----------



## thomson405 (May 10, 2008)

Lucky dog!!:R


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

*It's Here!*

Wow! It's big! It's heavy!

Brown got here about 6:45. He helped me carry it in. Nice guy!

Initial impressions:

First, my only point of reference is my 20 year old Infinity SV-10 servo that just bit the dust. It wasn't a bad little guy, but was pretty much a one note honker. Also, the HT is not done. I've got it sitting upstairs in the great room. It's hardly a fair test. The area is 24wx40lx22h. At the back there's a loft over the hall and bedroom that's 24wx24lx12h, so there's an open space 24x60'. You do the math for the volume.

I fired it up and well, it sounded just OK. I haven't done a formal setup, but with about 20 minutes of tweaking it just came alive! I adjusted the phase, moved it a little, but I'm restricted, and did a quick and dirty volume balance. I'm feeding it with an NAD T762. If you set the mains to large, it turns of the feed to the sub when using low level. I set the mains to small, crossover at 80. It sounded OK with my mains, but not great. I then changed the crossover to 60 and everything fell into place. The blend was much better and it helped with clarity.

We Netflix and own few DVD's, so I won't be able to run through the usual suspects. I do have Nemo and played the Abyss and Darla! Wow, there must be a lot of sub 30hz energy in Darla. I was completely different from the little Infinity. I also played the opening to "The Lion King". The far off herd was much clearer and when they cut to the elephants, instead of some amorphous boom! boom!, you can actually hear the footfalls.

Music sounds great. I played some James Taylor, Squirrel Nut Zippers and I'm now listening to Strauss' Zarathustra. The opening pedal note is very deep and controlled. Double basses now have the proper low support. I'd say it's a musical sub, whatever that means.

I can't wait to finish the HT and properly tune it. I'm sure it will sound wonderful in a more controlled environment.

It's a keeper for sure.

Doug


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow that's a big space....glad it's going in a smaller room! What are the dimensions of your HT space?

Thanks for the initial impressions Doug. Keep us posted as things progress.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

chas said:


> Wow that's a big space....glad it's going in a smaller room! What are the dimensions of your HT space?
> 
> Thanks for the initial impressions Doug. Keep us posted as things progress.


The HT is 16wx18lx9h. From what I've read that's pretty close to ideal ratios. It's an enclosed space. There is, however, a refreshment area space in the back left that's 6wx10dx9h.

You can see the construction here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/dougbrucemac/HomeTheater

All framing done by me, mostly alone, although Deb helped a little while not studying for her Doctorate.

Doug


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

DougMac said:


> The HT is 16wx18lx9h. From what I've read that's pretty close to ideal ratios. It's an enclosed space. There is, however, a refreshment area space in the back left that's 6wx10dx9h.
> 
> You can see the construction here:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/dougbrucemac/HomeTheater
> ...


I'd expect the PB12-NSD to have significantly more impact in that HT room. Your other room is huge, and to fill it with adequate bass would likely require multiple Ultras or Plus/2's. The PB12-NSD should be quite powerful in that HT room. And hey, if you ever feel like you want more bass, just add a second . Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## tonybradley (Jun 18, 2008)

How's your PB12-NSD doing? I purchased mine through B-Stock (but it does include the new Amp) earlier this year. Couldn't have been happier with the entire shopping experience with SVS. It SMOKES my old Infinity Sub, but it's still lacking. I think it's due to placement. I'm working on learning REW so I can analyze my room and then EQ it.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

tonybradley said:


> How's your PB12-NSD doing? ... It SMOKES my old Infinity Sub, but it's still lacking. I think it's due to placement. I'm working on learning REW so I can analyze my room and then EQ it.


I'm a couple of weeks away from installing the sub in the HT. I painted all weekend. My friend is installing the black acoustical tile ceiling today. They've measured for the carpet, but it's special order and will be a week before it arrives. In the meantime, I'm finishing wiring and building the equipment shelf, as well as installing trim.

The sub is doing fine upstairs. I was also a little disappointed when I got it. I thought I didn't have it turned up enough, but when I used test tones to balance, it was at the correct level. It doesn't shout "here I am!" like my recently departed Infinity 10" servo. My wife said the Infinity hurt her ears, especially when she had a cold. She says the new sub doesn't bother her. The other day I put on "Another Mother Further" by Mother's Finest and some ZZ Top. Any doubt about output was quickly laid to rest.

I think it's a matter of expectation and also a matter of what I was used to. I think my old sub was peaky and that's what made it have a more "in your face" bass sound. I think the PB-12 blends better.

My daughter-in-law was over Father's Day, the first time she's visited since I got the sub. My son pointed it out. Her only comment was: "Ridiculus!"

As soon as I get it in the HT, I'll report back. I can't wait!
Doug


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Agreed 100% with your assessment, DougMac. I had the same impressions when I went from an Infinity PS212 to one and eventually two PB10-NSD's. It's easy to expect "more of the same" when going up to an SVS sub. I was expecting it to sound similar but have far more output. What I got was much deeper extension and a far flatter frequency response. Just goes to show how off base our initial expectations can be. But it didn't take me long (and it doesn't look like it's taken you long, either) to realize just how much more enjoyable accurate bass is than bloated bass. Enjoy that PB12-NSD, and keep us posted once it's in its new home .


----------

